# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  Backpacking kit

## finallyME

Before I left on a backpacking trip, (report coming as soon as I edit the photos "blur kids faces") I made a video of all the equipment I was taking.  Everyone takes different items that they deem worthy of hauling around.  Sorry for those who can't see video.



Here is a list of the contents:

Clothes:
1 pair of thermal underwear - polyester fleece, midweight
1 extra pair of socks
1 extra pair of underwear
1 t-shirt - polyester
1 warm hat
1 sun hat
1 pair of nylon pants- worn
1 nylon shirt - worn
1- set of wool glove liners
1 - set of leather gloves
1- poncho -nylon ripstop
2- knee braces (I am getting old)
1 trash bag to keep it all dry

Shelter
20 F homemade quilt
hammock
tarp
pillow
sleeping mat
stakes

Eating:
titanium bowl
spork
Sawyer Squeeze filter
filter bag
nalgene collapsible bag
food
32 oz poweraid bottle for drinking water

Other stuff:
camera
homemade knife
multitool
knife sharpener - ceramic stone
headlamp
small led flashlight ("torch" for you British)
small mirror
compass
baby wipes
snow stake for digging cat holes
First aid kit
pack towel
chemlights
fero rod
storm matches
lighter
whistle

----------


## 1stimestar

What? No coffee?  I find that I don't care for the larger accessory pouches in front on my hip belt as they interfer with climbing up steep hills, thighs hit them.  I like putting them on a chest pack ok.

----------


## finallyME

> What? No coffee?  I find that I don't care for the larger accessory pouches in front on my hip belt as they interfer with climbing up steep hills, thighs hit them.  I like putting them on a chest pack ok.


I have been testing them out and so far I like them. I don't think my thighs have ever hit them.  I do like the fact that I don't have to stop and take off my pack to get something.  It also helps me stay a little more organized.

But, I am strange, so I understand that someone else might not agree with me.  :Smile:

----------


## 1stimestar

Hahaha well I'm not saying you AREN'T strange.  If they work for you there, that's great.  I'm not being sarcastic on that part, really.  :Wink:

----------


## Rick

Good post. I could probably get by with about 2/3 of the stuff that goes in my pack but I'm always thinking, "I MIGHT need this." I can always dream up some scenario where that particular item would save my life even though I haven't used it in 20 years. 

I has to have me coffee. I carry the coffee singles that look like tea bags. I also carry the one person instant tea mix. For some reason they give me an energy boost. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## finallyME

One thing I noticed about my video is that it doesn't show all my food, just what I had for two dinners.  But, I don't drink coffee normally, so no biggie in the woods.

----------


## Rick

Oh, powdered milk too. Sorry. 

Still a good post.

----------


## hunter63

I did notice a spare pair of socks, underwear, and long-ies.....seems this is missing in a lot of bags.....
I'm a big believer in spare dry socks, (wool)  the long-ies also have saved (OK made more comfortable)... me in warmer weather when the nights turn cool.....merino wool are light weight and warm. Like carrying another blanket.

Nice well thought out kit, of stuff you are gonna use.
Thanks for posting.

----------


## finallyME

> Oh, powdered milk too. Sorry. 
> 
> Still a good post.


Sometimes I take powdered milk.  I am lactose intolerant, but powdered milk seems to not be a problem with me.  Of course, since I just don't drink a lot of milk, I generally don't take it.  I do use carnation instant breakfast every morning.  I am fine with it in just water, but some of the boy scouts like it a little thicker, so powdered milk makes sense.  My own kids want cold sugar cereal when we backpack, instead of oatmeal, so I bring powdered milk for that as well.

----------


## finallyME

> I did notice a spare pair of socks, underwear, and long-ies.....seems this is missing in a lot of bags.....
> I'm a big believer in spare dry socks, (wool)  the long-ies also have saved (OK made more comfortable)... me in warmer weather when the nights turn cool.....merino wool are light weight and warm. Like carrying another blanket.
> 
> Nice well thought out kit, of stuff you are gonna use.
> Thanks for posting.


I guess one thing to take into account is that this is a backpacking packing list, not a BOB.  Most people who pack for backpacking take too many clothes, thinking they need a new set of clothes every day.  I bring one set (with exception of socks and underwear) with the idea that I can wear everything at once if it is cold.

----------


## Rick

And those extra socks can make great hand warmers too.

----------

